# Which Compression format do u use



## Vyasram (Mar 16, 2006)

Which compression method is the best and which one do u use?

I use rar and zip frequently.

For large files i use uharc. KGB archiver has better compression but unlike uharc it consumes a lot of time. So based on the compression ratio / time factor, i think uharc is better

What are ur favs


----------



## naveenchandran (Mar 16, 2006)

bzip2

*www.bzip.org/


----------



## desertwind (Mar 16, 2006)

bzip2
gz


----------



## Chirag (Mar 16, 2006)

RAR


----------



## nishant_nms (Mar 16, 2006)

RAR rulez
but sometimes zip to distibute files to friends not having WinRAR


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Mar 16, 2006)

RAR works fine for me.


----------



## shwetanshu (Mar 16, 2006)

rar


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Mar 16, 2006)

My vote goes to "*RAR*".

*PS:* Pls correct the topic title, its saying "Which *Compession* format do u use".


----------



## aadipa (Mar 17, 2006)

Vishal Gupta said:
			
		

> *PS:* Pls correct the topic title, its saying "Which *Compession* format do u use".



Done.. 

ZIP for distributable files and RAR for personal


----------



## saurabh.sauron (Mar 20, 2006)

RAR, ZIP and 7zip. How come u  left out 7zip? it has one of the best compression ratio.


----------



## Vyasram (Mar 20, 2006)

7zip is there (7Z)


----------



## mako_123 (Mar 20, 2006)

RAR for me


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 20, 2006)

RAR for storage in my own PC, Zip for distribution. Both made using WinRAR


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Mar 20, 2006)

I am a recent convert to 7Zip ... Been a Rar fan for years ..


----------



## Kniwor (Mar 21, 2006)

rar   it's nice and more popular.... so easy sharing files


----------



## ShekharPalash (Mar 21, 2006)

RAR > 7ZIP > ZIP
&
bzip2 > gz


----------



## overdose_14 (Mar 22, 2006)

I use ZIP and RAR
Its the best and rar is free


----------



## go4saket (Mar 23, 2006)

RAR


----------



## kalpik (Mar 23, 2006)

overdose_14 said:
			
		

> I use ZIP and RAR
> Its the best and rar is free


RAR is free??!  :roll:


----------



## praka123 (Mar 24, 2006)

tar,gzip,bzip2,rar..


----------



## c()rrupt (Mar 25, 2006)

Rar is the format i use....n the best one........


----------



## casanova (Mar 25, 2006)

RAR normally
I use winzip for temp transfers of files when there is a possibility tat target machine doen't have ne compression s/w and I have to use XP zip support.


----------



## hafees (Mar 27, 2006)

I use zip, 7zip.
But what about .sit ?? it has high compression ratio.


----------



## Vyasram (Mar 29, 2006)

is .sit as time consuming as kgb or what


----------



## Third Eye (Apr 2, 2006)

*hello*

RAR is gr8 !


----------



## aj27july (Mar 20, 2007)

rar rules


----------



## 47shailesh (Mar 20, 2007)

Rararararararararararararararar


----------



## Pathik (Mar 20, 2007)

Zip/rar/gzip


----------



## gary4gar (Mar 22, 2007)

rar,bzip2,gz,zip


----------



## aakash_mishra (Mar 22, 2007)

RAR n zip


----------



## aj27july (Mar 22, 2007)

rar is the best..
but kgb is the better (and slower) one


----------



## abhijangda (Mar 23, 2007)

Hey friend RAR format is bestone.


----------



## max_demon (Mar 23, 2007)

RAR and 7z,


----------



## koolbluez (Mar 23, 2007)

RAR for personal use... RAR for distribution(distributed rar's r .exes)


----------



## varunprabhakar (Mar 23, 2007)

RAR


----------



## khattam_ (Mar 23, 2007)

RAR... best...

Have you tried "solid archieving" for lots of files... Works great.....


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Mar 24, 2007)

RAR is used commonly  and best  compression


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Mar 24, 2007)

7 zip for me


----------

